# أي اسئلة بخصوص تصميم ماكينات سي ان سي,انا عبدالرحمن علي من الاردن



## عبد11 (19 أبريل 2010)

لمن لا يعرف كيف يبدأ في صنع ماكينة سي ان سي , انا اضع خبرتي تحت تصرفكم , واستطيع أن أدلكم و اشرح لكم عن خطوات تجميع ماكينات سي ان سي بأقل تكلفة ممكنه , ولمن يقيم بالاردن استطيع ان أزوده بعناوين والاماكن التي تحتوي على قطع ماكينات سي ان سي 
أي اسئلة لا مانع لدي
قريبا سوف أضع صور لماكينة انا جمعتها بالماضي قبل 4 سنوات


----------



## salah_design (19 أبريل 2010)

عبد11 قال:


> لمن لا يعرف كيف يبدأ في صنع ماكينة سي ان سي , انا اضع خبرتي تحت تصرفكم , واستطيع أن أدلكم و اشرح لكم عن خطوات تجميع ماكينات سي ان سي بأقل تكلفة ممكنه , ولمن يقيم بالاردن استطيع ان أزوده بعناوين والاماكن التي تحتوي على قطع ماكينات سي ان سي
> أي اسئلة لا مانع لدي
> قريبا سوف أضع صور لماكينة انا جمعتها بالماضي قبل 4 سنوات


هلا بيك يا اخي 
انا من الاردن واعمل على راوتر 
ارجوا التواصل قد يصبح بيننا تعاون


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (19 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يوفقكم يا شباب الاردن

والله فرحت لما رأيت هذا الموضوع وأنا معكم أيضا ومستعد للمساهمة

أخوكم طارق بلال 

صنعت ماكينتين واحده منذ 8 سنوات الثانيه منذ 6 أشهر


----------



## عبد11 (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا لك اخ بلال*

وانا سوف اتشرف بمعرفتك
الان انا اطمح لعمل ماكينة سي ان سي غير تقليدية
ماكينة تقص الزجاج , بأشكال وزخارف , وسوف يكون الرأس الماسة قطع مع بعض التعديلات ,أو انا اشتري الرأس الماسة خاصة لماكينات السي ان سي وقد شاهدتها معروضة على بعض المواقع
وهذا الفيديو سوف يوضح لكم الماكينة المقبلة لي ان شاء الله
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTJZgXkoOqY&feature=related


----------



## ابو بحـر (20 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

تحياتي لك اخي عبد انا ابو بحر من دمشق إذا كان عندك شي ماكينة صغيرة جدا ممكن توضع على طاولة صغيرة و تحفر 15*15*15 انا بشتريها منك انت ممكن تنسق مع اخونا صلاح هو عندكم بعمان يلي رد على مشاركتك ممكن تنسق معه و انا لما اروح عمان بتواصل معك بس انت اعطييه لصلاح رقمك 
و السلام خير ختام


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2010)

بالتوفيق أخي عبد وعلى فكره نفس فكرتك عن تقطيع الزجاج كانت تدور برأسي وقد اشتريت الألماسه لتقطيع الزجاج وباقي أن أقوم بتحوير محور z ليقوم باستخدامها في قص وتقطيع الزجاج ولكن بما انك سبقتني فأدعوا لك بالتوفيق وفي انتظار جديدك

أعانك الله ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2010)

ما أفكر فيه حاليا هو ماكينة سي ان سي عبارة عن ذراع روبوت بدون طاولة ويمكن حمله إلى أي مكان بيسر وسهولة ويعمل على أي مسطح يتم وضعه في حيز الإحداثيات الخاص به

فما رأيكم في هذه الفكره 

أعلم أنها قديمه ورأيتها على اليوتيوب ولكنها منفذه من قبل شركات عملاقه ولم أجد أحد من الهواة قام بتنفيذها وستكون جديده ومفيده لنا إن استطعنا تنفيذها

تشرفت بمعرفة أشخاص مبدعين أمثالكم


----------



## zamalkawi (21 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ما أفكر فيه حاليا هو ماكينة سي ان سي عبارة عن ذراع روبوت بدون طاولة ويمكن حمله إلى أي مكان بيسر وسهولة ويعمل على أي مسطح يتم وضعه في حيز الإحداثيات الخاص به
> 
> فما رأيكم في هذه الفكره
> 
> ...



هل تقصد SCARA روبوت؟
http://prime.jsc.nasa.gov/ROV/images/SCARA.GIF

لو أن هذا ما تقصده، فالفكرة نفسها ممكنة، ولكن الصعوبة تكمن في برنامج التحكم
فعلى حد علمي معظم برامج التحكم التي يستعملها الهواة للتحكم في السي ان سي تدعم المحاور X, Y, Z, الكارتيزية التقليدية

فلو وجدت برنامج تحكم يدعم تحويل المحاور لهذا الميكانيزم، يمكنك استخدامه
الطريقة الأخرى هي أن تستخدم برنامج مفتوح المصدر مثل EMC وتقوم ببرمجة تحويل المحاور فيه


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك من علمه وصلتك فكرتي على طول هي نفس ما تفضلت به والصورة تقريبا نفس الفكره مع بعض التعديلات

وانا حاليا أعمل على برنامج emc فعلا وأدرسه وقمت بعمل مجموعة تصميمات عليه

وإن شاء الله وبحول الله سأقوم بتنفيذ هذه الفكره قريبا بس محتاج منكم شوية دعوات 

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## salah_design (21 أبريل 2010)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يزيدك من علمه وصلتك فكرتي على طول هي نفس ما تفضلت به والصورة تقريبا نفس الفكره مع بعض التعديلات
> 
> وانا حاليا أعمل على برنامج emc فعلا وأدرسه وقمت بعمل مجموعة تصميمات عليه
> 
> ...


تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق واسال الله ان يعينك على اكمال ما تفكر فيه وان يسهل عليك كل صعب
تقبل مروري


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (22 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي صلاح وجعل الله فيك في كل مكان تذهب إليه الإصلاح وأشكرك على مرورك ودعائك الطيب ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي وزيادة


----------



## bouran (25 أبريل 2010)

مرسي للكل


----------



## ksmksam (25 أبريل 2010)

hi from jordan i made my small machine threeaxis with wood i working good artcam mastercam autocad i waaant devloped my machain to work with gold and stone and glass can we talk my phone 0785391688


----------



## ksmksam (26 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم انا من الاردن وصنعة ماكنة الخاصة واريد انا اطورها لاربع محاور ممكن نتعرف
رقم تلفوني 0785391688 م.خالد


----------



## salah_design (27 أبريل 2010)

ksmksam قال:


> السلام عليكم انا من الاردن وصنعة ماكنة الخاصة واريد انا اطورها لاربع محاور ممكن نتعرف
> رقم تلفوني 0785391688 م.خالد


اخي الكريم مز خالد
انا من الاردن وان شاء الله قريبا سوف اتصل عليك وان شاء الله يكون في تعاون


----------



## عالم التقني (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله لكم

اخي العزيز انت من اي منطقة في الاردن وارجو ان استفيد من معلوماتك الكبيرة


----------



## cadnet (14 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
كل عام وانتم بخير
بحسب خبرتك ماهي افضل بديل محلي الصنع يقوم بنفس الغرض بديل عن شراء القطعة الموجودة في الصورة - علما اني صنعت الماكنة بلولب متقارب الاسنان وهو بطيئ جدا واحتاج الى زيادة السرعة كما اود ان اعلمك بانة من الصعب شراء هذه القطعة لعدم توفرها في السوق ولا يمكنني شرائها من الانترنت لعدم وجود اعتراف بالكردت كارت من شركات الاجنبية مثل ايبي- واحتاج منك بحسب خبرتك البديل سواء يصنع محليا او يفتح من ماكنة اخرى يعوض عنها.
تحياتي
http://www.designworldonline.com/uploads/Imagegallery/Steinmeyer-ETA-ball-screw.jpg


----------



## عبد11 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*



cadnet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> بحسب خبرتك ماهي افضل بديل محلي الصنع يقوم بنفس الغرض بديل عن شراء القطعة الموجودة في الصورة - علما اني صنعت الماكنة بلولب متقارب الاسنان وهو بطيئ جدا واحتاج الى زيادة السرعة كما اود ان اعلمك بانة من الصعب شراء هذه القطعة لعدم توفرها في السوق ولا يمكنني شرائها من الانترنت لعدم وجود اعتراف بالكردت كارت من شركات الاجنبية مثل ايبي- واحتاج منك بحسب خبرتك البديل سواء يصنع محليا او يفتح من ماكنة اخرى يعوض عنها.
> تحياتي
> http://www.designworldonline.com/uploads/imagegallery/steinmeyer-eta-ball-screw.jpg


==================================================
أخي الكريم
من أي بلد انت أخي الكريم ؟
انك تشتري القطعة من الانترنت , صعب جدا , لسبب , انو وزنها راح يطلع كبير , والشحن غالي , وهذا غير مجدي اقتصاديا
لكن في بدائل كثيرة , ممكن جريدة مسننة او قشاط تايمينغ , أو جنازير ,واذا مساحة العمل في ماكينتك صغيرة , اشتري طابعت دوتماتركس كبيرة الحجم واستفيد من قطعها , راح تجد سكك وكمان قشاط , ركب البوكس للقشاط على الماتور الي عندك .
واذا كنت بالاردن راح اساعدك اكثر ان شاء الله 
بتمنالك التوفيق بمشروعك.


----------



## khdroj (16 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
كل عام والجميع بالف خير
شكرا لك اخي عبد الرحمن
انا عبدالفتاح من الضفة الغربية سبق وان حضرت للاردن لشراء المحركات والدرايفرات ولكن لم اتمكن الوصول الى العنوان الصحيح وبحثت في منطقة قريبة على منطقة الرقيم ولكن دون جدوى 
الرجاء اعطائي عناون او التواصل على الخاص ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## اسامة ابراهيم تونى (18 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي عبدالرحمن
هل يمكنك افادتي في موضوع التصميم الميكانيكي 
وما هي المواد المطلوبه للتحكم بالمواتير الخطويه من خلال منفذ الطابعه
وجزاكم الله كل خير علي المجهود الوفير


----------



## عبد11 (19 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم أسامة, انت تسأل عن تصميم الماكينة كاملة ,
هناك مواضيع في المنتداى تشرح ذالك , ومهما فصلت , تبقى تلك المواضع أشمل
هذه روابط المواضيع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t69000.html
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t32714.html
اذا كان لك سؤال معين , سوف أحاول أن اعطيك الاجابة الشافية ضمن معلوماتي المتواضعة 
شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## عمرو الحاج (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أخي الكريم , أرجو المساعدة في موضوع النمذجة و المحاكاة لل CNC نمذجة Kenametic, geometric


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يناير 2011)

طــارق _ بــلال قال:


> ما أفكر فيه حاليا هو ماكينة سي ان سي عبارة عن ذراع روبوت بدون طاولة ويمكن حمله إلى أي مكان بيسر وسهولة ويعمل على أي مسطح يتم وضعه في حيز الإحداثيات الخاص به
> 
> فما رأيكم في هذه الفكره
> 
> ...







zamalkawi قال:


> هل تقصد SCARA روبوت؟
> http://prime.jsc.nasa.gov/ROV/images/SCARA.GIF
> 
> لو أن هذا ما تقصده، فالفكرة نفسها ممكنة، ولكن الصعوبة تكمن في برنامج التحكم
> ...




توجد مشكلة أخرى أخ طارق في تنفيذ مثل هذه الماكينة، لم أنتبه لها وقت كتابة ردي السابق
وهي أنك لو وصلت الموتور مباشرة مع الذراع ستحتاج إلى عزم عالي جدا، كما أن سرعة دوران الموتور يجب أن تكون بطيئة جدا، وهو ما لا تستطيع مواتير كثيرة تحقيقه
نقطة أخرى في حالة توصيل الموتور مباشرة مع الذراع، وهي الدقة
فلو أنك تستعمل محكرات خطوية بدقة 1,8°، وكان طول الذراع مثلا 300 مم، فستجد أن دقة الخطوة تساوي 1,8 × 2 × ط × 300 ÷ 360 = 9,4 مم، وهذه دقة غير مقبولة بتاتا كما تعلم
فما الحل؟
الحل هو تخفيض السرعة عن طريق صندوق تروس
المشكلة أنك ستحتاج صندوق تروس يخفض بمقدار مئة أو أكثر حتى تحصل على العزم المناسب والدقة المناسبة
ومثل هذا الصندوق أولا ثقيل الوزن، ثانيا عالي السعر، ثالثا توجد مشكلة الخلوص في التروس backlash وهي تقلل الدقة
البديل هو نوع مخصوص من صناديق التروس يسمى التروس التوافقية أو القيادة التوافقية Harmonic Drive وهو نوع من التروس يختلف مبدأ عمله بعض الشيء عن صناديق التروس العادية، ويتميز بخفة الوزن، وعدم وجود backlash به، ولكنه غالي، إذ أن سعر الواحد في القدرات المنخفضة ربما يصل إلى 2000 جنيه مصري أو أكثر (ليس لدي بيانات دقيقة عن السعر)
الخلاصة أنك لو فكرت في عمل هذه الماكينة التي تريد، يجب ألا تهمل هذين العاملين:
دعم تحويل المحاور في برنامج التحكم
تخفيض سرعة الموتور بالتروس


----------



## عبد11 (6 يناير 2011)

اخي الكريم , موضوع التحكم robot arm اعقد مما تتصور , وبحاجة لوقت طويل لحتى تنفذ الك اول مشروع , انا وصديق الي عم بنحاول بماكينة بلازما سي ان سي , مدة طويلة جدا , والله اعلم متى ممكن نصبر , اذا كنت مهتم فعلي بالموضوع وجاد , راح أسهل عليك الطريق بتصميم البودي , راح ادلك على موقع ببيع بودي روبت ارم مستعمل بسعر رخيص جدا , يعني انت بتشتري البودي فقط , ويفضل تكون من نوع ABB لانو السفتوير لو خاص وجاهز .
http://www.machinesales.com/browse/Metalworking/Robotics/Robots-Industrial/

ممكن تشتري روبت ب 1000 دولار تقريبا و لو الك صديق بامريكا ممكن يسهلك الصفقة وشحنها لبلدك
والسوفت و ير لل ABB robot
http://www.irbcam.com/index.asp
الموضوع مش بس بودي و سوفت وير , ولازم تكون تتقن برامج التصميم 5aisxs , وتتقن powermill

واذا والبور ميل فيو اعدادات بتقبل تدخل فيها احداثيات او نوع الماكينة , اذا كان الروبت المستعمل موجود ضمن مكتبة powermill
بعض الشطحات ( بإمكانك التحكم بذراع الروبت عن طريق برنامج EMC2 الذي يعمل على اللينوكس , وهذه البرنامج مفتوح المصدر , يعني مجاني ! , والاجانب الي اشتغلو على الذراع الالي استخدامو EMC وما استخدمو MACH3 وما بعرف ليش ؟! يمكن لانو مجاني
طبعا انا ذكرت هاي التفاصيل في سبيل المعرفة للجميع , وما بعتقد في شخص عربي للاسف ممكن يقدم على تجميع مثل هيك ماكينة , واذا اتفائلت , انو ينجح بتجميعها


----------



## عبد11 (6 يناير 2011)

Emc robot arm


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يناير 2011)

أخي عبد11
شكرا على المعلومات والروابط
ولكنك تتحدث عن روبوتات بخمس أو ست محاور
بينما الماكينة التي اقترحها أخ طارق هي روبوت scara بسيط
بالتأكيد شراء الهيكل جاهزا سيكون أنجز في الوقت، ولكن رغم هذا أنا أرى هذا الروبوت بسيط جدا ويمكن تصنيعه، على الأقل كتجربة أولية لصناعة روبوت صناعي يمكن تطويره لاحقا، أي يكون روبوت تجريبي لاكتساب الخبرة، وليس لغرض تجاري على الأقل في البداية
وبخصوص السوفتوير، المشكلة هو أنه لاستعمال هذا الروبوت في التشغيل، يجب أن يستعمل برنامج سي إن سي يدعم هذه المحاور، وحيث أن استخدام الروبوت في التشغيل لازال مجالا حديثا بعض الشيء، فلا أعتقد بوجود برامج كثسرة ورخيصة تدعم هذه المحاور
لذا رأيي أن من يريد عمل هذا الأمر، لو كان يجيد البرمجة بلغة سي، أن يعدل برنامج emc لانه مفتوح المصدر، ويكتب بنفسه دعما لهذه المحاور فهي محاور بسيطة جدا والتحويل الكيناماتيكي لها سهل جدا


----------



## zamalkawi (6 يناير 2011)

عبد11 قال:


> emc robot arm


هذا جيد جدا
معنى هذا أن أحدهم كتب بالفعل تحويل المحاور على emc وهذا يعني أنه يمكن الحصول عليها ودمجها مع البرنامج دون الحاجة لبرمجتها


----------



## yasser rageb (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اله وبركاته نرجو الافادة ممن يمكن له شرح كيفية التصنيع لماكينة السىان سى من البداية واجزائها 
بوضع بعض الشروحات على ملفات pdfاو اى ملفات متاحة واشكركم وتمنى للجميع التوفيق


----------



## drsh_alhoseny (9 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اريد ان اصنع روتر سى ان سى ثلاثى المحاور لذلك فقد قمت بشراء دائرة التحكم والمواتير واريد المساعده فى تصميم لصناهة الماكنة
ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## خالد الاقرع (16 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي عبد الرحمن اخوك خالد من الاردن وعندي رغبة شديدة ان امتلك 
ماكنة cnc للخشب انا عندي امكانية ان اصنع البودي لكن المشكلة عندي 
هي الحصول على المحركات ولوحة التحكم
اذا يوجد مكان في الاردن يبيع المحركات ولوحة التحكم وانت تعرف المكان ارجو ذكرة لو تكرمت
واكون لك شاكرا
واذا كنت تستطيع ان تعمل ماكينةcnc للخشب بثمنها


----------



## zamalkawi (22 فبراير 2011)

عبد11 قال:


> بعض الشطحات ( بإمكانك التحكم بذراع الروبت عن طريق برنامج EMC2 الذي يعمل على اللينوكس , وهذه البرنامج مفتوح المصدر , يعني مجاني ! , والاجانب الي اشتغلو على الذراع الالي استخدامو EMC وما استخدمو MACH3 وما بعرف ليش ؟! يمكن لانو مجاني


أعتقد أن السبب أخ عبد ليس أن الEMC مجاني، ولكن لأنه مفتوح المصدر، وبالتالي يمكن التعديل فيه
فالMach3 ليس مفتوح المصدر، وبالتالي لا تستطيع استخدام أي خواص أو وظائف سوى تلك الموجودة بالفعل في البرنامج
أما الEMC فلو أنه ينقصه شيء يمكنك إضافته لو أنك تجيد البرمجة، وتفهم فكرة عمل السي إن سي، وفكرة عمل الروبوت


----------



## osamaazzeh (16 مارس 2011)

هلا بالشباب و محترفين ال cnc انا ايضا بالاردن و اعمل على راوتر حفر على الخشب 
وهذة من العينات المعمولة من عندي


----------



## farahseasem (18 مارس 2011)

بسم الله
السلام عليكم
سؤالي هو:
ماهي طريقة التحكم بمحركات الخطوة سداسية الاسلاك, وهل هي احادية القطبية ام ثنائية القطبية وما هو تكوين توصيل اسلاكها الداخلي؟.


----------



## h mostafa (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## eng-omair (12 أكتوبر 2012)

ماالفرق بين دورة rough و finish


----------



## ahmed esmaeil (15 أكتوبر 2012)

انا لا أريد ان اكون قد تأخرت فى الرد عن هذا الموضوع القيم الذى تحول إلى صناعة روبوت

هناك خطا بخصوص إقتراح تصنيع robot SCARA لغرض الحرفر

فهذا النوع من الروبوت لا يصلح لعمليات التشغيل وهو من إسمة Selective Compliant Assembly Robot Arm مخصص لعمليات التجميع فى المستوى الأفقى فقط

اذا أردت روبوت للتشغيل مثل ال CNC للأخ طارق بلال فالنوع الذى سوف تتعامل معه سيكون من نوع Articulated robotic Arm على الأقل 5 DOF من نوع Anthropomorphic + sphirical wrist ليسهل عليك التحكم

نقطة أخرى برامج السى ان سى التقليدية لا تستطيع التحكم فى الروبوت من هذا النوع لان الحركة فى النطاق X Y Z لا ترتبط بعلاقة مباشرة مع الحركة على المحاور الخمسة أو الستة على زراع الروبوت فهناك مصفوفة تسمى Jacobian matrix تستخدم للربط بين النطاقين

للأسف إذا اردت صناعة روبوت لهذا المجال عليك الإعتماد على نفسك فى كتابة السوفت وير الخاص بالتحكم

انا فى مشروع تخرجى كتبت برنامج خاص بى وحتى ان ادمجت به محرك ثلاثى الأبعاد لتسهيل عملية البرمجة

custom made offline programming software for a homemade robotic arm - YouTube

وهذا هو فيديو الروبوت
4 dof robot arm offlline programming supported - YouTube

انا سأقدم على دراسة الماستر فى الروبوتيكس وانا هنا فى الخدمة لمن يرير ان يستبدل السى إن سى بالربوتات الصناعية


----------



## سند لكم (22 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
انا م. محمد من العراق
اريد مصدر لشراء steprmotor وspindel 
وbreakout board
اذا امكنكم تزويدي بها
مع التقدير


----------



## عبد11 (22 نوفمبر 2012)

اخي الكريم انا زودت الكثير من الاخوة بالمنتداى بالقطع , بإمكاني اعطيكم اسمائهم , بإمكانك مراستلي وانا بأمنلك القطع اللازمة




سند لكم قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا م. محمد من العراق
> اريد مصدر لشراء steprmotor وspindel
> وbreakout board
> ...


----------



## midohamaki (22 نوفمبر 2012)

جماعه ياريت حد يقيدنى ويقولى ازاى اربط ال mach3 ب الموتور الستيبر انا عايز الماك يطلع من 60 الى 100 هرتز ارجو الاجابه شكرا


----------



## midohamaki (26 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم انا عندى مشكله واقف عليها سنه مش عارف احلها لو حد عنده ليها حل ولو بفلوس موافق بس تتحل  لانى بجد محبط جدااااااااااا
انا عندى ستيبر موتور عملتله الدرايفر بتاعو وشغلته تمااام وجربت النبضات بتاعته على 555 تايمر وكل حاجه فيه تمام المشكله بقى لما بوصله بالبراليل بورت واشغل برنامج ماك3 مش بيشتغل نهائى ولا حتى بقدر احس النبضات اللى خارجه من البورت مع العلم ان البورت سليم وجربتا التحكم فيه من برامج اخرى بسيطه لاضائه ليد وا اطفائه وشغال تمام وعملت ضبط للبرنامج زى الكتاب ما بيقول وبردو مفيش نتايج انا عايز اعرف الحل ايه ارجو من ان اى حد عنده حل يرد عليا ولو عايز فلوس مش مشكله بس المشكله تتحل انا من الجيزه فى مصر شكرا


----------



## شكرى زيدان (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته عندى مشكله بما كينه بها كنترول متسوبيشى المحاولا لا ترجع الى الزيرو ارجو المساعده اخى الكريم ضرورى


----------



## القلب الصادق (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
تشرفنا يا عبد الرحمن بعد السلام ارجو مساعدتي في ايجاد برنامج يحول برنامج الجي كود لنظام 802d من شركة سيمنز الى رسم بياني autocad بالنسبة لعملية التثقيب مع تمنياتنا لكم بالموفقية والنجاح الدائم وشكرا.


----------



## islamCe (24 ديسمبر 2012)

ما هي المعادلات الميكانيكية لاختيار ball screw and rail guid لمكينة سي ان سي


----------



## ahmadspor2010 (27 ديسمبر 2012)

اخي انا الان في مرحلة الحسابات انا اريد صنع ماكينة cnc 3axis drilling machine صغيرة اريد اولا انا احدد القطر ,والطول ,وخطوة السن ل threaded rod ومن اي مادة يتكون علما انه انني سأقوم بثقب مادة الالمنيوم 
ارجو اخي الكريم ان تزودني بجميع الارقام وشكرا


----------



## dreamcast (20 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم انا اخوكم من الجزائر واريد مساعدتكم على صنع دائرة لمحرك الخطوة 60byg350 ملحوضه خبرتى فى الالكترونيك ضعيف جداا وجزاكم الله خيراا


----------



## mamhood (24 يناير 2013)

يا اخوان بدنا مثال واقعي على تصنيع ماكنة cnc مقياس الطاولة 1متر * 1متر يعني شو الحسبات من القطع المطلوبة 
يعني بدنا نحدد اقطار وانواع القطع 

1- ballscrew
يوجد في المواقع الصنية عدة انواع ما هو النوع المناسب لهذه الابعاد 




وياريت احد شرح لنا ما هو الفرق بين هذه المودليات بعد الرد من الاخوان نكمل باقي القطع


----------



## issa1910 (29 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
ممكن اعرف كيف يتم استخدام ماكنة سي ان سي التقليدية وما هي وظائفها كل معدة معاها ما هي استخدامها 
ارجو الرد


----------



## tito_155 (11 يوليو 2015)

وهكذا انتهت حكايه عبد الرحمن قبل ان تبدء ؟وحاله حال معظم من يتعامل في كل مايخص سي ان سي ولا تدري لما يبدئون ثم يتوقفون قبل البدء؟؟
هل وصل هؤلاء الذين يتحفونا دائما بعناوين عريضه ومحتوي خاوي فارغ من اي مضمون وصفحات تكتب واوقات تهدر علي علم لم نصنع ادواته ولم نقدم فيه اضافه
كل مافعلناه علي اقصي اجتهاد اننا اشترينا مكونات وقمنا بتجميعها ثم كان الافاضل الذين اجتهدو في اللغه فعلمو علي اقصي تقدير 70% من علوم الكاد او الكام ثم بخلو علي الاخرين حتي بعلمهم الزهيد القليل واصابتهم لوثه التهيئات واعتقدو انهم عرفو اقول لهم الاجنبي ساهم بعلمه واختراعاته وصنعته وبطريقه لشرح تلك العلوم ولم يبخل بها وهو صانعها ومع ذلك تجده معطاءا بالمقارنه بنا ونحن لم نصنع ولم نبرمج وبخلنا حتي بالنذر القليل الذي تعلمه بعضنا من هذا البحر الذي له بدايه وليست له نهايه ..اقول لكل هؤلاء لن تستطيع ان تستفيد من علم او تجاره او اي مشروع الا اذا انتشر العلم وقتها فقط يمكن الاستفاده كلا حسب رغبته سواءا كانت ماديه او علميه وقتها فقط نكون قد فهمنا الدرس والعبره وهذا الذي اكتب لهو قليل مما يدور في صدري واكتفي بذلك


----------



## م.محمدرضوان (16 يوليو 2015)

أخى تيتو_155 لماذا كل هذا الحزن ، اعلم انه من الحماقة ان يبخل الانسان بعلم اليوم لاننا فى عصر مفتوح للمعلومات فاذا بخل احد بشئ سيجدها الناس عند غيره وبسرعة رهيبة وسيكون فاته الاجر 
يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع الرائع وان شاء الله ستجد ما تتمناه
http://www.homofaciens.de/subjectindex_en_navion.htm


----------



## tito_155 (18 يوليو 2015)

م.محمدرضوان قال:


> أخى تيتو_155 لماذا كل هذا الحزن ، اعلم انه من الحماقة ان يبخل الانسان بعلم اليوم لاننا فى عصر مفتوح للمعلومات فاذا بخل احد بشئ سيجدها الناس عند غيره وبسرعة رهيبة وسيكون فاته الاجر
> يمكنك زيارة هذا الموقع الرائع وان شاء الله ستجد ما تتمناه
> http://www.homofaciens.de/subjectindex_en_navion.htm



بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وكل عام وانتم بخير وشكرا علي الرابط الرائع


----------

